# [GPU nVidia] carte graphique V9950 Asus (résolu)

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

Je vais assembler une machine i386 pour y installer Primtux ; pour le tester.

Je voudrais savoir si une carte graphique AGP ASUS V9950 - GeForce FX 5900 serai bien reconnue et utilisable avec les pilotes nVidia ?

Ça passera sans souci ou c'est plus délicat ?

Le chipset GeForce FX 5900 fait partie de la liste des cartes nVidia supportées par Linux ;

http://www.nvidia.fr/object/linux_supported_fr.html

MerciLast edited by pti-rem on Thu Feb 04, 2016 6:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Syl20

À la première lecture du post, j'ai cru que tu avais une machine antédiluvienne avec un vrai processeur Intel 80386...  :Laughing: 

Ta carte graphique est assez ancienne pour que les dernières versions du pilote propriétaire ne la supportent plus. La dernière version utilisable est la 173.14.38, visiblement (http://www.nvidia.fr/Download/Find.aspx?lang=fr).

----------

## pti-rem

Salut CneGroumF

En 32 bits en Français j'y trouve la version recommandée / certifiée 173.14.39 introduite le 6/12/2013

Il y a aussi le pilote nouveau qui peut peut-être marcher.

Et que ce soit vendu sous la marque Asus n'y change rien ?

Merci encore  :Smile: 

----------

## PabOu

La marque ASUS n'y change rien.

Jusqu'il y a peu, j'utilisais deux cartes legacy (une sous gentoo et une sous ubuntu) et ça fonctionnait très bien avec ce pilote legacy.

Comme mentionné par CeneGroumF, ta carte est assez ancienne et nvidia l'a classée en "legacy". Attention toutefois, les versions <304 comportent une faille de sécurité qui ne sera pas corrigée par nvidia... À tes risques et périls donc.

Je n'ai pas d'expérience avec le pilote nouveau mais d'après ce qu'on en dit, il fonctionne mieux avec les cartes plus anciennes.

----------

## pti-rem

Merci PabOu

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> Attention toutefois, les versions <304 comportent une faille de sécurité qui ne sera pas corrigée par nvidia... À tes risques et périls donc. 

 

 *Exploit Scope and Risk: wrote:*   

> Selon la façon dont il est configuré, le serveur X est généralement exécuté avec des privilèges élevés ......

 

ah bon ?

----------

## PabOu

 *pti-rem wrote:*   

>  *Exploit Scope and Risk: wrote:*   Selon la façon dont il est configuré, le serveur X est généralement exécuté avec des privilèges élevés ...... 
> 
> ah bon ?

 Chez moi, c'est le cas. KDM au boot lancé sous root qui lance X à son tour, sous root...

----------

## pti-rem

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> ...KDM au boot lancé sous root qui lance X à son tour, sous root...

 

Donc si je comprends bien, avec un lancement avec startx par un utilisateur ordinaire, le serveur X n'est pas lancé avec des privilèges élevés ?

----------

## PabOu

 *pti-rem wrote:*   

> Donc si je comprends bien, avec un lancement avec startx par un utilisateur ordinaire, le serveur X n'est pas lancé avec des privilèges élevés ?

 Je n'en suis pas certain. Ça peut bien évidemment dépendre de ta distribution (et je ne connais pas Primtux). De manière générale, le serveur X a besoin d'accès particuliers sur la sortie écran et sur les inputs (clavier, souris, ...) tout en protégeant ceux-ci (par exemple, il est hors de question qu'un autre utilisateur/process puisse lire ce que tu tapes au clavier ou qu'il puisse taper à ta place), ce qui n'est pas toujours possible si X tourne en simple utilisateur. Il y a donc peut-être quelque part des droits élevés (setuid, ...) introduits par la distrib ou par X directement.

----------

## geekounet

Si tu lances avec startx, X tournera quand même en root parce qu'il est SUID. Tu peux virer le bit SUID si t'as envie mais tu n'auras aucune accélération matérielle dans ce cas (à moins d'utiliser OpenBSD).

----------

## pti-rem

Sympa Bodhisattva !

----------

